# Primitivo & Nero d'Avola



## REDRUM (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi gang. Here in Aus 2018 vintage is pretty much upon us and I have sources for some Primitivo (aka Zinfandel) and Nero d'Avola grapes. I haven't used these before - only Grenache and Shiraz - so I was wondering if people had any specific tips about handling these varieties?
Like: should I be aiming for specific ferment temperatures, how much oak should I aim for, etc. My plan for both varieties is to keep them medium-bodied rather than going too intense & heavy.
Cheers!


----------



## NorCal (Feb 7, 2018)

I’ve made Zin a few years from grapes. One year it got stuck and I heard a winemaker say it’s prone do do that (not sure that’s really true). I’ve used D80 and D254 yeast, which seem to be a good match. My Zins could tolerate plenty of oak. Good luck with the season.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 7, 2018)

I've done a few Zins - never had one get stuck. I follow a pretty simple protocol and use BM4X4 yeast. Always use oak - I age in neutral barrels and later use medium French cubes. I like to blend with 10-20% Petite Sirah.


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 7, 2018)

Funnily enough, here is the description for the current WTSO offering:



> Drawing from some of the best estates in the Veneto, Puglia, and Sicily (including Feudo di Santa Croce) this intrepid and unique blend sources its fruit from the entire length of Italy, a rare ambition to find at this quality level. Attentively proportioned Corvina, Primitivo, and Nero d'Avola grapes create a wine of impressive weight, structure, and concentration, with deep fruit, and ample spice from several years in oak. This exciting project is showing beautifully right now. Italian wine drinkers who think they've tried it all: this is the wine for you!


----------



## REDRUM (Feb 7, 2018)

Well that sounds pretty promising! Maybe a blend will be the way to go. At this stage I'm thinking I will oak the primitivo and leave the nero unoaked.


----------

